# What lube do you use on your old motors?



## Splat (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm going to pull the Westinghouse 309P824-A motor from my 1957 Heavy 10 to inspect and lubricate it. I know there's two oil cups, one on each end (1 facing up, 1 facing down).  What lubricant do you guys recommend? I was going to get 3-in-1 motor oil but figured I'd better ask first. Thanks.


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 9, 2013)

If not 3 in 1 I would go to a sewing machine shop and ask them what they use and get some of that.  If it has cups I would clean them out well and maybe even replace the wicks if it has them and start fresh with what ever you decide to use and keep it handy for the 2 drops of lube that you add every 6 or so months.  Over lubrication kills more motors than under.  The oils get into the windings and the armatures and damage the shellac that seperates the wires and create a short.  It also contaminates the brushes and the brush surface on the armature and seriously shorten their lives too.  So avoid that overwhelming desire to keep refilling the cups everytime you look at them, it is really counter intuitive but trust me it works better that way.

Bob


----------



## Dave Smith (Oct 9, 2013)

Splat said:


> I'm going to pull the Westinghouse 309P824-A motor from my 1957 Heavy 10 to inspect and lubricate it. I know there's two oil cups, one on each end (1 facing up, 1 facing down). What lubricant do you guys recommend? I was going to get 3-in-1 motor oil but figured I'd better ask first. Thanks.



I think all the older motors used 20 or 30 weight in the cups and not that often, so you don't want a thin oil like 3 in one cause it flows to quickly, and gets all over past the bushings or bearings.


----------



## schor (Oct 9, 2013)

3in1 "motor" oil is 20 weight. sewing machine oil is 10 weight. I use the 3in1 motor oil on all my motors and never have problems.


----------



## Splat (Oct 9, 2013)

3inOne motor it is then! Thanks a lot guys. Now can you believe the time I had locating it!? I called the Ace, Home Despot, all the auto parts stores (I know it's not automotive motor oil) and finally Lowes has it so I'll get it tomorrow after work.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Oct 9, 2013)

> one on each end (1 facing up, 1 facing down)



Hmmm  that doesn't sound right.  I would bet that motor has been apart before and somebody screwed up.  When were the bearings replaced last?  Is it due for new bearings?  Maybe replace with sealed if possible?  I use "3 in 1" for the few motors I have that don't have sealed bearings.


----------



## Splat (Oct 9, 2013)

CluelessNewB said:


> Hmmm  that doesn't sound right.  I would bet that motor has been apart before and somebody screwed up.  When were the bearings replaced last?  Is it due for new bearings?  Maybe replace with sealed if possible?  I use "3 in 1" for the few motors I have that don't have sealed bearings.



Yeah, it didn't look right to me either but I'm not an authority on old motors. :thinking:  The bearings are quiet...no screeching or anything. Going to pull her tomorrow and see what's what.


----------

